# Buying First Road Racing machine



## Slimbrown (May 5, 2007)

I have a been a lurker for years and finally decided to join the forum. 

I was a serious cyclist back in 90-94 in Kenya (East Africa), where I rode a steel, 105 equipped Giant (w/ downtube shifters). When I came to the US for my college education, I did not get a chance to cycle much, focusing on Track & Field instead. 
I haven't ridden in 12 years and am looking forward to purchasing my "real" racing bike in anticipation of racing in CAT 4/5 next summer.

Any suggestions on a Carbon Fiber bike around the $1500 mark? Ideally, I would keep the frame for a few years while updating the components. 

All suggestions and ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------

